# Paula's Ibiza



## despair

There doesn't seem to be a thread specifically for Paula's Ibiza so am starting one. How does everyone feel about this "diffusion line" from Loewe? 

I'm currently obsessing over this calfskin tote but really wonder about the durability of the leather fringes and how a guy will look with a fringey tote like this haha: 



Heard from our SA the last time we headed down to Casa Loewe that there's a new collection dropping in April but haven't seen or heard anything about it.


----------



## MrsSlocomb

These are my pieces!


----------



## despair

Lovely! I think the mermaid print is one of the nicest Paula's prints so far. I am eyeing the water bottle actually. Haha


----------



## doni

Very nice! I have a couple of pieces but in my Summer place. That bag with the fringes is spectacular but  I would get worried they get ruined very quickly...

I also love the perfume they released last Summer. I wonder whether they will continue to sell it?


----------



## despair

Yeah I'm concerned about the wear also, but haven't seen anyone review or talk about these leather fringe bags ever...


----------



## Straight-Laced

Raffia bags and toe ring sandals


----------



## despair

I love the multicolor toe ring sandals!


----------



## despair

I pulled the trigger on the fringed tote - Vestiaire was having a spring sale and I found a 10% off discount code on a direct piece from Vestiaire Paris. Fingers crossed that I would like the bag!


----------



## Greentea

Straight-Laced said:


> Raffia bags and toe ring sandals
> 
> View attachment 5028813
> View attachment 5028828


I have always loved this raffia bag and love that it can go crossbody


----------



## despair

Arrived in under a week... The leather fringes are actually finished on both sides which was unexpected. Condition of the bag is excellent - basically doesn't look like it has seen any use at all. A frivolous purchase but I'm still quite happy with it!


Bonus kitteh in second pic


----------



## doni

despair said:


> Arrived in under a week... The leather fringes are actually finished on both sides which was unexpected. Condition of the bag is excellent - basically doesn't look like it has seen any use at all. A frivolous purchase but I'm still quite happy with it!
> View attachment 5034467
> 
> Bonus kitteh in second pic
> View attachment 5034468


Spectacular, be sure to post mod pics when you first wear it!


----------



## despair

doni said:


> Spectacular, be sure to post mod pics when you first wear it!


Took a quick selfie in the washroom today. Lol.


----------



## Princesspinkwardrobe

My Loewe Paula’s Ibiza raffia bag. I love it, it’s a bit more structured compared to the other basket bags.


----------



## doni

Princesspinkwardrobe said:


> View attachment 5047456
> 
> My Loewe Paula’s Ibiza raffia bag. I love it, it’s a bit more structured compared to the other basket bags.


It is also more confortable. Good choice!


----------



## Princesspinkwardrobe

doni said:


> It is also more confortable. Good choice!


Thank you!


----------



## yahoo33

https://www.numero.com/fr/mode/loewe-paulas-ibiza-collection-jonathan-anderson-summer-fruit-couleur

The pineapple bag!! Love!


----------



## despair

yahoo33 said:


> https://www.numero.com/fr/mode/loewe-paulas-ibiza-collection-jonathan-anderson-summer-fruit-couleur
> 
> The pineapple bag!! Love!


I'm a huge fan of watermelons and those watermelon baskets and espadrilles are my spirit animals. Lol.


----------



## Greentea

OH man that's so cute


----------



## MrsSlocomb

New collection drops on April 15th!!! I want that green basket!!


----------



## despair

OMG


----------



## doni

More pics. The baskets are gorgeous. Oh dear, I don’t need another basket, but so curious to see that vibrant green with the crossbody strap...


----------



## Greentea

I got to try on the new baskets today and they're so good



doni said:


> More pics. The baskets are gorgeous. Oh dear, I don’t need another basket, but so curious to see that vibrant green with the crossbody strap...
> 
> View attachment 5048587
> View attachment 5048594
> View attachment 5048595
> View attachment 5048596
> View attachment 5048597
> View attachment 5048598


----------



## yahoo33

Greentea said:


> I got to try on the new baskets today and they're so good



Did you see the pineapple bag?


----------



## MrsSlocomb

Greentea said:


> I got to try on the new baskets today and they're so good


Did you get to see the green one? What was it like?


----------



## Greentea

He didn’t show me any of the fruits only the new baskets in the photos above and a new pochette crossbody with some cute raffia ruffles on the front. The basket I tried was like the yellow one above but Black and Tan. Really nice but I think I’m getting the little crossbody


----------



## mc2016

I love the Paula’s Ibiza raffia basket bag in orange. I should have bought it last summer, now I can only find it preowned...


----------



## despair

The collection is live on the Loewe website - but where are all the watermelon bags?? Is there a second wave? I'll be truly sad if none of the watermelon items made it to production!

Edit: fruits are in second wave! Phew


----------



## MrsSlocomb

Yeah, I'm looking for the green basket, but I don't see it.  When is the second wave?


----------



## despair

MrsSlocomb said:


> Yeah, I'm looking for the green basket, but I don't see it.  When is the second wave?


No idea but have asked my partner to check with his Loewe SA...


----------



## doni

I also jumped on it, straight to check that green basket, and didn’t find it.


----------



## MrsSlocomb

doni said:


> I also jumped on it, straight to check that green basket, and didn’t find it.


Me too, but I order 2 small pieces.  None of the bags that were available interested me


----------



## doni

MrsSlocomb said:


> Me too, but I order 2 small pieces.  None of the bags that were available interested me



I only ordered a bucket hat.
I thought this Balloon was fenomenal. And I don’t like bags shaped as things, but I find this shell one quite nice. But I already have a basket crossbody.


----------



## yahoo33

I love the elephant pocket bag and canvas/leather gate bag!


----------



## GrRoxy

I love this collection! I can’t wait to see it in person when shops open. The shell-shaped bag is so cute, and impractical


----------



## despair

The promo video shows off more of the collection, I am quite intrigued by the watermelon pouches heh


----------



## despair

Went down to the boutique this evening to check out the collection - really nothing unexpected other than that very odd raffia "grass skirt" bag. The SA told us that it actually takes a longer time to put together than a puzzle bag! My partner got interested in the octopus mini bag but didn't pull the trigger yet. 

The fruit edit drops only in June sadly, according to her. No fruity joy for me till then!


----------



## Straight-Laced

doni said:


> I only ordered a bucket hat.
> I thought this Balloon was fenomenal. And I don’t like bags shaped as things, but I find this shell one quite nice. But I already have a basket crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 5056065
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056066



Love this bag !!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Pippa Holt (Pippa Holt Kaftans) with the Slit bag


----------



## doni

Straight-Laced said:


> Pippa Holt (Pippa Holt Kaftans) with the Slit bag
> 
> View attachment 5057978


Funny, that’s my beach I always go to . Can’t wait for Summer. Nice kaftan too, I am going to check her out.


----------



## Straight-Laced

doni said:


> Funny, that’s my beach I always go to . Can’t wait for Summer. Nice kaftan too, I am going to check her out.


Swoon, it looks beautiful!  
Pippa Holt has great taste in bags, beaches and fabulous destinations generally. Her kaftans can be addictive too (if you're that way inclined)


----------



## Greentea

I think this is one of the best Paula’s collections yet. I might get the pochette crossbody with the black parrot lining or the ruffle one. The ruffle balloon is also gorgeous but a little to big for what I want


----------



## songtothemoon

I just purchased the Paula's Ibiza raffia bag in reed and calfskin, but I am eyeing some of the other new "ombre" color ways.


I have this one. Love that it has Black and Tan in one bag. 

I am eying this bag...


And...I am interested in the slit bag! I'm 5'4" and curvy/busty. Any thoughts on the crossbody aspect? Is the strap long enough for you? I need to try it on! I love the look of it, but it looks very long/deep. Any challenges with wearing it/using it?
	

		
			
		

		
	



Lastly, I just saw this bag--I think it is new. I love a longer drop in a strap, easier to get things out, etc.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Anyone try this one on? It looks beautiful. You can see that I love the tan! And the black!  Love Loewe!!!


----------



## MrsSlocomb

I got my pieces today.  One of the boxes has a special paper wrapping.  Also they sent a magazine.  I still will want the green basket


----------



## Greentea

songtothemoon said:


> I just purchased the Paula's Ibiza raffia bag in reed and calfskin, but I am eyeing some of the other new "ombre" color ways.
> View attachment 5059804
> 
> I have this one. Love that it has Black and Tan in one bag.
> 
> I am eying this bag...
> View attachment 5059807
> 
> And...I am interested in the slit bag! I'm 5'4" and curvy/busty. Any thoughts on the crossbody aspect? Is the strap long enough for you? I need to try it on! I love the look of it, but it looks very long/deep. Any challenges with wearing it/using it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059808
> 
> Lastly, I just saw this bag--I think it is new. I love a longer drop in a strap, easier to get things out, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059810
> 
> Anyone try this one on? It looks beautiful. You can see that I love the tan! And the black!  Love Loewe!!!


Love your new basket and yes if I get a bigger basket at some point it will be this new style. I tried it and it's so beautiful and light


----------



## despair

songtothemoon said:


> I just purchased the Paula's Ibiza raffia bag in reed and calfskin, but I am eyeing some of the other new "ombre" color ways.
> View attachment 5059804
> 
> I have this one. Love that it has Black and Tan in one bag.
> 
> I am eying this bag...
> View attachment 5059807
> 
> And...I am interested in the slit bag! I'm 5'4" and curvy/busty. Any thoughts on the crossbody aspect? Is the strap long enough for you? I need to try it on! I love the look of it, but it looks very long/deep. Any challenges with wearing it/using it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059808
> 
> Lastly, I just saw this bag--I think it is new. I love a longer drop in a strap, easier to get things out, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059810
> 
> Anyone try this one on? It looks beautiful. You can see that I love the tan! And the black!  Love Loewe!!!


My partner is almost my height about 5'9" and quite stocky and he can crossbody the slit tote without any issues, so I don't think you will have any problems doing it crossbody either. It's a sizable tote though and quite deep, but also quite form fitting because of the nature of the raffia.


----------



## despair

MrsSlocomb said:


> I got my pieces today.  One of the boxes has a special paper wrapping.  Also they sent a magazine.  I still will want the green basket
> View attachment 5060068
> 
> View attachment 5060069
> 
> View attachment 5060070
> 
> View attachment 5060071


Love the lunar calendar design! Is that a scarf or something else?


----------



## MrsSlocomb

despair said:


> Love the lunar calendar design! Is that a scarf or something else?


A scarf


----------



## Straight-Laced

songtothemoon said:


> I just purchased the Paula's Ibiza raffia bag in reed and calfskin, but I am eyeing some of the other new "ombre" color ways.
> View attachment 5059804
> 
> I have this one. Love that it has Black and Tan in one bag.
> 
> I am eying this bag...
> View attachment 5059807
> 
> And...I am interested in the slit bag! I'm 5'4" and curvy/busty. Any thoughts on the crossbody aspect? Is the strap long enough for you? I need to try it on! I love the look of it, but it looks very long/deep. Any challenges with wearing it/using it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059808
> 
> Lastly, I just saw this bag--I think it is new. I love a longer drop in a strap, easier to get things out, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059810
> 
> Anyone try this one on? It looks beautiful. You can see that I love the tan! And the black!  Love Loewe!!!



I'm not certain about this season but there are/were two sizes in the Slit bag. The large size is very deep and is too big for me to wear crossbody, though it's fine hand held. I'm also 5'4" and the smaller size is perfect for me. I'll try to take some photos of both for comparison. 

I highly recommend the Slit bag! It packs flat and folds and is a great alternative to the more structured basket bags, especially if you already have some of those styles.


----------



## giuliax_

I just spottet a gorgeous pink one from the Paula collection at net-a-porter!








						Pink + Paula's Ibiza Square Basket leather-trimmed woven raffia tote | Loewe | NET-A-PORTER
					

Loewe's collaboration with Paula's Ibiza beautifully encapsulates a dreamy beach lifestyle and works it into everyday wear. Made in Spain, this tote is woven from vibrant raffia trimmed with leather and showcases the label's 'Anagram' logo at the front.




					www.net-a-porter.com
				




I'm almost wanting to get it, but my heart beats a bit more for the classic basket in tan that somehow isn't available in most places


----------



## Straight-Laced

This little cutie caught my eye at NAP.  Probably just big enough for phone, keys and card case or a small water bottle. 
Mr Porter has a bigger one with longer strap.


----------



## Greentea

Straight-Laced said:


> I'm not certain about this season but there are/were two sizes in the Slit bag. The large size is very deep and is too big for me to wear crossbody, though it's fine hand held. I'm also 5'4" and the smaller size is perfect for me. I'll try to take some photos of both for comparison.
> 
> I highly recommend the Slit bag! It packs flat and folds and is a great alternative to the more structured basket bags, especially if you already have some of those styles.


Oh - I have never seen these two styles and would love a comparison


----------



## missmythology

Soo tempted to get one of these..


----------



## ebruo

Bought this balloon bag today from the new Paula's Ibiza collection.  What do you think?


----------



## despair

ebruo said:


> Bought this balloon bag today from the new Paula's Ibiza collection.  What do you think?


I saw it at the boutique and it's a very pretty summer bag!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Sorry, I took these photos in a rush but here are two sizes of the Slit bag for those who are interested


----------



## mi.kay

Straight-Laced said:


> Sorry, I took these photos in a rush but here are two sizes of the Slit bag for those who are interested
> 
> View attachment 5065269


Can you please do a modshot for us comparing both sizes?


----------



## Greentea

Straight-Laced said:


> Sorry, I took these photos in a rush but here are two sizes of the Slit bag for those who are interested
> 
> View attachment 5065269


Lately I have only seen one size slit bag on any websites  - not just Loewe. Which one of these is the one currently on sale?


----------



## doni

MrsSlocomb said:


> I got my pieces today.  One of the boxes has a special paper wrapping.  Also they sent a magazine.  I still will want the green basket
> View attachment 5060068
> 
> View attachment 5060069
> 
> View attachment 5060070
> 
> View attachment 5060071



How‘s the foulard? I was interested in that too.
I finally got one of the men’s sweatshirts but it is too big for me, I will photograph it before sending it back 



ebruo said:


> Bought this balloon bag today from the new Paula's Ibiza collection.  What do you think?



I think this is spectacular. Please make sure to post pics when it arrives!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Greentea said:


> Lately I have only seen one size slit bag on any websites  - not just Loewe. Which one of these is the one currently on sale?


Sorry I don't know what size is on sale now and I only discovered there was more than one size when I bought my three Slit bags in 2019 and 2020. They weren't identified as being different sizes,  I was buying online and had to try them to find out (frustrating). I would never have bought the larger one (the first of the bags I bought) if I'd known the smaller size was available too.


----------



## Straight-Laced

mi.kay said:


> Can you please do a modshot for us comparing both sizes?



I'm afraid I don't have the bags with me, I was visiting them on the weekend.
To give you some idea this Rainbow Slit bag is the same size as the smaller of my natural raffia bags :


----------



## phishfan

Went to the Loewe store to see one of the green/yellow straw bags and came out with a different one.

This is the black/beige honeycomb bag with a black flower charm.


----------



## despair

Another Paula's Ibiza item added to my collection! First piece of RTW from Loewe to be exact.


----------



## totally

I was browsing MyTheresa and came across this...I wonder what this is supposed to hold??


----------



## despair

totally said:


> I was browsing MyTheresa and came across this...I wonder what this is supposed to hold??
> 
> View attachment 5087824
> View attachment 5087825


Saw this in the boutique today and it really is impossibly small. I don't think you can even fit more than a hand sanitizer in it lol.


----------



## totally

despair said:


> Saw this in the boutique today and it really is impossibly small. I don't think you can even fit more than a hand sanitizer in it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093397



A small banana perhaps. Or chopsticks. A single house key?
Confusing but amusing


----------



## phoebe_chen

Received my whale charm from the Ibiza collection yesterday



fits airpods, stash of coins, etc!


----------



## despair

The fruits edit is up on the website but it seems not everything is online yet - our SA shared a number of pics including a WOC and coin cardholders that don't seem to be part of the edit online. Also found out that it isn't red and yellow watermelons but that the yellow is actually passionfruit! Haha. 









						Sites-LOE_USA-Site
					






					www.loewe.com


----------



## despair

Photos from our SA:

Mini puzzles:


Cardholders:


Coin cardholder and a... zip cardholder?


Looks like a WOC of sorts:


----------



## totally

The fruit edits are on SSENSE now too! The watermelon cardholder is so cute 






						Loewe for Women FW22 Collection | SSENSE Canada
					

Buy Loewe clothing & accessories and get Free Shipping & Returns in Canada. Shop the latest FW22 collection of Loewe for Women on SSENSE.com. Find what you are looking for amongst our directional selection of designer fashion and luxury streetwear.




					www.ssense.com


----------



## yahoo33

I don't need another wallet, but the watermelon one!


----------



## phishfan

I don’t need another puzzle but the watermelon is calling my name


----------



## phoebe_chen

totally said:


> The fruit edits are on SSENSE now too! The watermelon cardholder is so cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loewe for Women FW22 Collection | SSENSE Canada
> 
> 
> Buy Loewe clothing & accessories and get Free Shipping & Returns in Canada. Shop the latest FW22 collection of Loewe for Women on SSENSE.com. Find what you are looking for amongst our directional selection of designer fashion and luxury streetwear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ssense.com



Do check the men's section on SSENSE as well as some of the fruit edits are hidden there! (i.e. the watermelon zipped cardholder, gate pocket)


----------



## despair

Went down again to pick up my birthday present (and then coming home to the news that the entire mall housing the Casa Loewe would be closed for four days to be deep cleaned...), and took a look at the Fruits Edit in person. The mini puzzles are gorgeous but the mini size is simply too small for most guys to carry off without looking weird. However the raffia and leather fruit coin pouches are beautiful and we put ourselves down for the waitlist for the kiwi and watermelon ones. My partner also decided to waitlist for the passion fruit coin cardholder:






Our SA also gifted us with this... interesting set of hanging ornaments from the weaves collection. Haha.


----------



## MrsSlocomb

The green basket I so desperately want is still not on the website yet.  Will there be a additional drop of more items  ?


----------



## despair

MrsSlocomb said:


> The green basket I so desperately want is still not on the website yet.  Will there be a additional drop of more items  ?


I certainly hope so! A few more items popped up since the fruit edit first showed up - the two large basket bags, the two fruit coin pouches...


----------



## sonozen

despair said:


> Went down again to pick up my birthday present (and then coming home to the news that the entire mall housing the Casa Loewe would be closed for four days to be deep cleaned...), and took a look at the Fruits Edit in person. The mini puzzles are gorgeous but the mini size is simply too small for most guys to carry off without looking weird. However the raffia and leather fruit coin pouches are beautiful and we put ourselves down for the waitlist for the kiwi and watermelon ones. My partner also decided to waitlist for the passion fruit coin cardholder:
> 
> View attachment 5107447
> 
> View attachment 5107448
> 
> 
> Our SA also gifted us with this... interesting set of hanging ornaments from the weaves collection. Haha.
> 
> View attachment 5107449


Oooohhh the passionfruit coin cardholder is so cute!! Do you know if the kiwi and watermelon ones are available for purchase in the boutique?? Thanks!


----------



## despair

sonozen said:


> Oooohhh the passionfruit coin cardholder is so cute!! Do you know if the kiwi and watermelon ones are available for purchase in the boutique?? Thanks!


Yes all the cardholders are available in the Casa Loewe, but the 3D pouches were not (the pieces we saw were already reserved).


----------



## sonozen

despair said:


> Yes all the cardholders are available in the Casa Loewe, but the 3D pouches were not (the pieces we saw were already reserved).


Ah ok thanks for letting me know! I'm only looking for the coin cardholder but it seems like only passion fruit is available so I wonder if there are also the watermelon and kiwi designs for that hahaha!

(I can't resist food... )


----------



## despair

sonozen said:


> Ah ok thanks for letting me know! I'm only looking for the coin cardholder but it seems like only passion fruit is available so I wonder if there are also the watermelon and kiwi designs for that hahaha!
> 
> (I can't resist food... )


Oh I think the coin cardholder seems to be only the passionfruit! The cardholders come in all three designs. The only other design I saw with the zip would be the 3D pouches, and the larger watermelon zipped (flat) card pouch.


----------



## sonozen

despair said:


> Oh I think the coin cardholder seems to be only the passionfruit! The cardholders come in all three designs. The only other design I saw with the zip would be the 3D pouches, and the larger watermelon zipped (flat) card pouch.



Huuuh whyyy!!! Why only passionfruit! I saw the kiwi one on Vouge SG so I thought it would be available. It's not listed online either


----------



## despair

sonozen said:


> Huuuh whyyy!!! Why only passionfruit! I saw the kiwi one on Vouge SG so I thought it would be available. It's not listed online either


I think our SA isn't very certain on stock availabilities either. It seems like not everything is online yet either. I'll check with her again when Ion reopens!


----------



## phoebe_chen

Decided to get just small goodies from the fruits edit as I don't think I'm ready to commit to any larger items from the collection. I was so surprised of how soft and pliable the leather was for an SLG! (was so used to having the stiffer ones). Love the illusion of depths on the seeds and it fits perfectly in the back pocket of a small puzzle. What a pop of color!


----------



## atoizzard5

phoebe_chen said:


> Decided to get just small goodies from the fruits edit as I don't think I'm ready to commit to any larger items from the collection. I was so surprised of how soft and pliable the leather was for an SLG! (was so used to having the stiffer ones). Love the illusion of depths on the seeds and it fits perfectly in the back pocket of a small puzzle. What a pop of color!
> 
> View attachment 5111243
> View attachment 5111246
> View attachment 5111251
> View attachment 5111252



wow, it looks lovely and so cute!! Enjoy your new piece!

Could you post some photos of what it looks like with cards in it? Curious how cards will fit given the curved pockets.


----------



## phoebe_chen

atoizzard5 said:


> wow, it looks lovely and so cute!! Enjoy your new piece!
> 
> Could you post some photos of what it looks like with cards in it? Curious how cards will fit given the curved pockets.



Glad you asked! that is something I definitely consider before ordering since I'm a visual person and don't think I would like the look of the curved lines clashing with the rectangular edges of cards. I'm getting the card case bearing in mind that this will serve rather as a smaller wallet when I run quick errands and won't need it to house all my cards, thinking this will also be handy with my mini bags. Some pics attached! (My main wallet is a Coach card case which already is considered small compared to a full-size wallet)




with cards in




fit comparison in a supermini bag (I love how the Loewe just 'disappears' and will allow more space in mini bag) 



size comparison with my main wallet

I plan to just leave the front side with some items that would be completely out of sight (things like band aid, small receipts, etc) that way the watermelon look would not be obstructed! I probably should get the square-ish zipped card case instead but something about the curve edges that makes it so fun to look at! The craftmanship truly shines in this silhouette! Hope this is all helpful!


----------



## atoizzard5

Thank you so much @phoebe_chen!! Very helpful to have these visual references and to hear how you plan on using it. Enjoy!


----------



## despair

sonozen said:


> Huuuh whyyy!!! Why only passionfruit! I saw the kiwi one on Vouge SG so I thought it would be available. It's not listed online either


It's available online! 









						Kiwi coin cardholder in classic calfskin Green - LOEWE
					

A zip around coin cardholder in a kiwi fruit design crafted in calfskin. *Four card slots and a zipped coin compartment *Calfskin zip pull *Embossed Anagram



					www.loewe.com


----------



## despair

MrsSlocomb said:


> The green basket I so desperately want is still not on the website yet.  Will there be a additional drop of more items  ?


It's kind of available online in the Singapore website but seems like it's not available to buy nor is the picture showing up properly:









						Kiwi Pochette bag in iraca palm and calfskin Green - LOEWE
					

The Pochette has a hand-woven body in iraca palm and a simple calfskin shoulder strap. This version is in a kiwi fruit design and has an appliquéd calfskin Anagram and an inner canvas pouch with a calfskin drawstring. The iraca palm is cultivated, harvested, and sun-dried in Colombia where it is...



					www.loewe.com


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

MrsSlocomb said:


> The green basket I so desperately want is still not on the website yet.  Will there be a additional drop of more items  ?


It’s available now.


----------



## MrsSlocomb

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> It’s available now.


Really? I don't see it on the US site


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

MrsSlocomb said:


> Really? I don't see it on the US site


Weird, it shows for me:


----------



## MrsSlocomb

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> Weird, it shows for me:
> 
> View attachment 5121006


That is a really cute one, but its not the dark green one


----------



## vintage diamond

Straight-Laced said:


> Raffia bags and toe ring sandals
> 
> View attachment 5028813
> View attachment 5028828


Hi, may I ask how the wear and tear is on this bag, please? Many thanks!


----------



## Straight-Laced

vintage diamond said:


> Hi, may I ask how the wear and tear is on this bag, please? Many thanks!


They’re great, holding up very well. The plain natural one is carried quite a lot and has no obvious signs of age or wear at all. I’ve never stuffed them or weighed them down with heavy things and I don’t think this type of raffia bag would take well to being used for heavy loads like a shopper - I did see one stuffed and overloaded and I worried about the bag.

So all good and money well spent. They suit my lifestyle and the natural bag always comes along when I take a break up the coast - it packs flat or folds up and has a very casual luxe vibe


----------



## vintage diamond

Straight-Laced said:


> They’re great, holding up very well. The plain natural one is carried quite a lot and has no obvious signs of age or wear at all. I’ve never stuffed them or weighed them down with heavy things and I don’t think this type of raffia bag would take well to being used for heavy loads like a shopper - I did see one stuffed and overloaded and I worried about the bag.
> 
> So all good and money well spent. They suit my lifestyle and the natural bag always comes along when I take a break up the coast - it packs flat or folds up and has a very casual luxe vibe


Thanks so much!


----------



## Joke

I love this collection! I have two blouses. A parrot one from last summer and a fish one from the summer before. I wear them all the time in warmer weather. Hope this returns this summer!


----------



## Joke

Here is a picture of me wearing the fish blouse, always makes me happy


----------



## Tarochan

I love Paula’s Ibiza and always look forward to the release each year. Such fun and cute prints! Here is my favorite piece from last summer. The yoga mat!


----------



## Addy

Running errands with the lizard


----------



## patsku

Happy to share my two new Loewe purchases and some mod shots. I just got the Paula's Ibiza anagram basket bag and the reversible belt, quick delivery and beautifully packed by Loewe. I wish it was summer already!


----------



## charlottawill

I am looking for a bag to take on a trip to Greece in June (hopefully). All these cute bags are making it difficult for me to refrain from buying something now before spring styles come out. I'm not that familiar with the brand. I have one beautiful black leather bag I bought a few years ago in Barcelona. The store and the saleswoman were wonderful. I don't have a store where I live, but I look forward to visiting the one in Costa Mesa when I visit my daughter in April.


----------



## despair

New Paula's Ibiza items are starting to show up on socials - haven't seen bags and SLGs but looks like there's a rainbow theme going on this year - not really that huge a fan of the stuff I've seen so far though...


----------



## despair

Our SA has shared the look book - nothing really outside of expectations for a Paula's Ibiza collection - there's a sub theme of cocktails that are worked into SLGs via marquetry (not a fan), a lot of straw bags in various colorways, and a lot of regular products with added fringe - the elephant pocket, the bracelet pouch etc. A few rainbow design items including a hoodie and a denim jacket. Nothing that really made me go wow. 

What's slightly more interesting are some leather bags with either a mint green or orange degradé/ombre effect. Saw the puzzle edge and amazona (26?) with the colors and they are very pretty! Looks like there will be at least a large hammock in a similar color too!


----------



## viewwing

despair said:


> Our SA has shared the look book - nothing really outside of expectations for a Paula's Ibiza collection - there's a sub theme of cocktails that are worked into SLGs via marquetry (not a fan), a lot of straw bags in various colorways, and a lot of regular products with added fringe - the elephant pocket, the bracelet pouch etc. A few rainbow design items including a hoodie and a denim jacket. Nothing that really made me go wow.
> 
> What's slightly more interesting are some leather bags with either a mint green or orange degradé/ombre effect. Saw the puzzle edge and amazona (26?) with the colors and they are very pretty! Looks like there will be at least a large hammock in a similar color too!


Ooh...what basket bags in what colors? Sounds interesting.


----------



## despair

viewwing said:


> Ooh...what basket bags in what colors? Sounds interesting.


Many many colors! There's a new square basket mini bag with long shoulder straps in a few colors - orange, yellow and light blue, New elephant basket bags in black and black & white stripes, slit totes in two colors plus a plain one with a nylon anagram strap... If you're thinking of getting any of Loewe's basket or raffia bags you should definitely wait for these to become available first!


----------



## viewwing

despair said:


> Many many colors! There's a new square basket mini bag with long shoulder straps in a few colors - orange, yellow and light blue, New elephant basket bags in black and black & white stripes, slit totes in two colors plus a plain one with a nylon anagram strap... If you're thinking of getting any of Loewe's basket or raffia bags you should definitely wait for these to become available first!


Wowzeee! I will definitely wait for these! Btw, What’s a slit tote? And WHEN do they drop?


----------



## despair

viewwing said:


> Wowzeee! I will definitely wait for these! Btw, What’s a slit tote? And WHEN do they drop?





This is the slit tote! This release sees the tote coming with a nylon anagram strap though. And there are two other multicolor versions. 

Apparently the collection is available pretty soon, mid of the month!


----------



## despair

Full collection is up online! I'm eyeing the small sailor mermaid bag but not sure if it's too small on body...


----------



## thundercloud

despair said:


> Full collection is up online! I'm eyeing the small sailor mermaid bag but not sure if it's too small on body...
> 
> View attachment 5378818


So many cute things! Loving all the colorful totes, ombre/degrade puzzles, etc.


----------



## Joke

So many great pieces this year ❤️


----------



## gloomfilter

Same!! The flamencos are wild  and I’m loving the cacti themes


----------



## charlottawill

viewwing said:


> Wowzeee! I will definitely wait for these! Btw, What’s a slit tote? And WHEN do they drop?


I was at the South Coast Plaza store yesterday. I was interested in a particular bag and an associate took me into a back room to show me the merchandise they were about to put out on the floor. I believe she said it would be out today.


----------



## yahoo33

https://www.loewe.com/usa/en/women/.../A685453X07-2435.html?cgid=w_paulas_bags&p=15

Thinking about getting this one because I could use the strap with my puzzle bag also hahha


----------



## viewwing

yahoo33 said:


> https://www.loewe.com/usa/en/women/.../A685453X07-2435.html?cgid=w_paulas_bags&p=15
> 
> Thinking about getting this one because I could use the strap with my puzzle bag also hahha


Go for it! i have that strap and it looks gorgeous with the puzzle and very comfy too!


----------



## despair

Yes it's a good choice! The strap is detachable and looks to be of the usual drop lengths (90 - 115 cm) so you should be able to get more varied use out of the strap!


----------



## viewwing

despair said:


> Yes it's a good choice! The strap is detachable and looks to be of the usual drop lengths (90 - 115 cm) so you should be able to get more varied use out of the strap!


I really like that strap. It’s waaay more comfy than those from LV!


----------



## despair

Slightly underwhelmed by some of the items in person - wasn't entirely impressed by the degradé effect on the puzzles especially on the mini ones, to the point I didn't even really take any photos of them. 

The baskets however were really well executed. The tiny baskets can't really hold anything substantial but are super cute, but all the different colorways in the usual sizes were mostly excellent. The only one I didn't really like was the black elephant raffia bag - the logo reminded me of a toilet scrub... 










We strangely ended up with a bracelet bag that is surprisingly roomy for crossbody carry (with our existing straps), a bag charm and a cactus logo tee. Was also gifted with a couple of eye masks:


----------



## Addy

All the ombre leather is killing me!


----------



## Greentea

The new green is gorgeous


----------



## despair

Bracelet Pouch "unhinged" and paired with the Herbarium jacquard strap. DIY LV-ewe Papillion bag. LOL.


----------



## thundercloud

despair said:


> Slightly underwhelmed by some of the items in person - wasn't entirely impressed by the degradé effect on the puzzles especially on the mini ones, to the point I didn't even really take any photos of them.
> 
> The baskets however were really well executed. The tiny baskets can't really hold anything substantial but are super cute, but all the different colorways in the usual sizes were mostly excellent. The only one I didn't really like was the black elephant raffia bag - the logo reminded me of a toilet scrub...
> 
> View attachment 5380677
> 
> View attachment 5380678
> 
> View attachment 5380679
> 
> View attachment 5380680
> 
> 
> We strangely ended up with a bracelet bag that is surprisingly roomy for crossbody carry (with our existing straps), a bag charm and a cactus logo tee. Was also gifted with a couple of eye masks:
> 
> View attachment 5380683
> 
> View attachment 5380684
> 
> View attachment 5380686
> 
> View attachment 5380687


Thanks for the pics and intel! Always helpful to have real life feedback vs. seeing pics online.


----------



## viewwing

despair said:


> Bracelet Pouch "unhinged" and paired with the Herbarium jacquard strap. DIY LV-ewe Papillion bag. LOL.
> 
> View attachment 5380884


Very nice. I’m curious how it looks on a body...and what it can hold...


----------



## thundercloud

viewwing said:


> Very nice. I’m curious how it looks on a body...and what it can hold...


Michele Wang bought the lambskin bracelet pouch awhile back and did a short review with mod shots.


----------



## viewwing

thundercloud said:


> Michele Wang bought the lambskin bracelet pouch awhile back and did a short review with mod shots.



I meant I wanted to see it crossbody with a long strap. But thanks for the video.


----------



## fettfleck

despair said:


> Bracelet Pouch "unhinged" and paired with the Herbarium jacquard strap. DIY LV-ewe Papillion bag. LOL.
> 
> View attachment 5380884



This is so beautiful! Congratulations! Looks great with the strap, too!

I wish the green ombre puzzle came in medium… But seems like small is the largest size…


----------



## despair

viewwing said:


> I meant I wanted to see it crossbody with a long strap. But thanks for the video.


Used two different straps - with the ladies' jacquard strap (the Herbarium one), we set it at the maximum length which is supposedly 105cm, and it kind of needs to be slung across the back in order to be a comfortable crossbody carry (I'm 180cm though so YMMV): 




With the men's jacquard strap (which is supposedly just 3cm longer but it makes quite a bit of difference), it can be comfortably slung crossbody without the bag having to be pressed against bag:




It's a roomy bag and can pack more than an LV Keepall XS (as it's longer and doesn't taper at the top like the XS), but I haven't actually loaded the bag with anything other than a couple of smartphones and it doesn't seem to sag that much. I do think the entire bag would bow if it's loaded with more stuff.


----------



## fettfleck

despair said:


> Used two different straps - with the ladies' jacquard strap (the Herbarium one), we set it at the maximum length which is supposedly 105cm, and it kind of needs to be slung across the back in order to be a comfortable crossbody carry (I'm 180cm though so YMMV):
> 
> View attachment 5381729
> 
> 
> With the men's jacquard strap (which is supposedly just 3cm longer but it makes quite a bit of difference), it can be comfortably slung crossbody without the bag having to be pressed against bag:
> 
> View attachment 5381731
> 
> 
> It's a roomy bag and can pack more than an LV Keepall XS (as it's longer and doesn't taper at the top like the XS), but I haven't actually loaded the bag with anything other than a couple of smartphones and it doesn't seem to sag that much. I do think the entire bag would bow if it's loaded with more stuff.



Oh wow, it really is bigger than I thought! Looks great on you!


----------



## viewwing

despair said:


> Used two different straps - with the ladies' jacquard strap (the Herbarium one), we set it at the maximum length which is supposedly 105cm, and it kind of needs to be slung across the back in order to be a comfortable crossbody carry (I'm 180cm though so YMMV):
> 
> View attachment 5381729
> 
> 
> With the men's jacquard strap (which is supposedly just 3cm longer but it makes quite a bit of difference), it can be comfortably slung crossbody without the bag having to be pressed against bag:
> 
> View attachment 5381731
> 
> 
> It's a roomy bag and can pack more than an LV Keepall XS (as it's longer and doesn't taper at the top like the XS), but I haven't actually loaded the bag with anything other than a couple of smartphones and it doesn't seem to sag that much. I do think the entire bag would bow if it's loaded with more stuff.


Looks great! Like a really cute duffle bag. It’s bigger than I expected! Thanks for the mod shot!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

I received one of the raffia pieces today - and this is also my first Loewe. I love it  - now I can’t wait for summer!


----------



## thundercloud

Bec Loves Bags said:


> I received one of the raffia pieces today - and this is also my first Loewe. I love it  - now I can’t wait for summer!
> 
> View attachment 5382935


That is so cute! Does it hold a larger phone fairly easily?


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

thundercloud said:


> That is so cute! Does it hold a larger phone fairly easily?


It is a roomy little bag - here is my 11 pro (not the max) which fits easily on the very bottom of the bag. A max phone may not fit flat on the bottom, but there is plenty of room in the bag for it. I do wish it was lined all the way to the bottom, but I have a piece of felt to lay in there when I use it, so not a huge deal for me.


----------



## Joke

Ooooh I was looking at that one too. Looks so cute and practical. But decided on another one, should arrive in a couple of days.


----------



## fettfleck

I just ordered the mini watermelon thingy! First thing I layed my eyes on was supersad it was sold out the next morning when I wanted to order it. But it just came in stock again. Sooo excited to see it in real…! Did anybody get it, too?


----------



## despair

fettfleck said:


> I just ordered the mini watermelon thingy! First thing I layed my eyes on was supersad it was sold out the next morning when I wanted to order it. But it just came in stock again. Sooo excited to see it in real…! Did anybody get it, too?


Is this the watermelon pouch? We have the passionfruit one and I was very tempted by the watermelon. But it's yet another SLG and I've been trying to hold off on buying too many charms and SLGs...


----------



## fettfleck

despair said:


> Is this the watermelon pouch? We have the passionfruit one and I was very tempted by the watermelon. But it's yet another SLG and I've been trying to hold off on buying too many charms and SLGs...



Yes! Their charms are so cute. I also like the cactus pouch, but it looks like it even fit less… I am excited to see what will fit into the watermelon pouch. Hopefully enough for a vacation stroll. 
However, I think after that I have abstain from SLGs and charms, too…

Passionfruit sounds cute! But it is from another season? Did you see the new charms/pouches when you went to get your ballon bag?


----------



## despair

fettfleck said:


> Yes! Their charms are so cute. I also like the cactus pouch, but it looks like it even fit less… I am excited to see what will fit into the watermelon pouch. Hopefully enough for a vacation stroll.
> However, I think after that I have abstain from SLGs and charms, too…
> 
> Passionfruit sounds cute! But it is from another season? Did you see the new charms/pouches when you went to get your ballon bag?


Passionfruit came from the Herbarium collection, essentially the same as the Watermelon except in a different colorway. DO NOT get the cactus pouch/charm. It's ridiculously small in terms of storage space - because of the way it's constructed, only one small pocket of space is available to hold anything, and everything else is wasted space (unless you're planning to use it as a coin pouch or for mints). I don't think it can hold cards and may even have difficulties with Airpods. The cactus bag was quite interesting though, I may consider picking it up as a small bag from the collection. 

I am a huge fan of watermelons but only saw the watermelon cocktail charm - the piece in the boutique had these weird "stretch marks" around parts of the watermelon cup and didn't really look very attractive. I told our SA to let us know if the watermelon umbrella charm comes back in stock or if the watermelon pouch shows up instore.


----------



## fettfleck

despair said:


> Passionfruit came from the Herbarium collection, essentially the same as the Watermelon except in a different colorway. DO NOT get the cactus pouch/charm. It's ridiculously small in terms of storage space - because of the way it's constructed, only one small pocket of space is available to hold anything, and everything else is wasted space (unless you're planning to use it as a coin pouch or for mints). I don't think it can hold cards and may even have difficulties with Airpods. The cactus bag was quite interesting though, I may consider picking it up as a small bag from the collection.
> 
> I am a huge fan of watermelons but only saw the watermelon cocktail charm - the piece in the boutique had these weird "stretch marks" around parts of the watermelon cup and didn't really look very attractive. I told our SA to let us know if the watermelon umbrella charm comes back in stock or if the watermelon pouch shows up instore.



Oh, found it. The passionfruit is beautiful with the leaves! As you have one, I was wondering whether it will fit cards?

Haha, thank you for the heads up about the cactus pouch! I also thought from the pictures, that it probably would just fit coins and for that price you really could get more useful pieces…
I saw the watermelon charm online, but I did not like the straw poking out. Even if you already have the passionfruit pouch, probably the watermelon pouch would still be a better choice? The umbrella fun though…
The cactus bag is lovely! Unfortunately it would be too small for my daily needs. Otherwise I would have choosen that one as a piece from this collection! I love cacti!


----------



## despair

fettfleck said:


> Oh, found it. The passionfruit is beautiful with the leaves! As you have one, I was wondering whether it will fit cards?
> 
> Haha, thank you for the heads up about the cactus pouch! I also thought from the pictures, that it probably would just fit coins and for that price you really could get more useful pieces…
> I saw the watermelon charm online, but I did not like the straw poking out. Even if you already have the passionfruit pouch, probably the watermelon pouch would still be a better choice? The umbrella fun though…
> The cactus bag is lovely! Unfortunately it would be too small for my daily needs. Otherwise I would have choosen that one as a piece from this collection! I love cacti!


Unfortunately if it's similarly sized then no it would not. It will fit airpods and other small knickknacks but isn't entirely very functional, which explains my reticence to order a second one with this collection:


----------



## fettfleck

despair said:


> Unfortunately if it's similarly sized then no it would not. It will fit airpods and other small knickknacks but isn't entirely very functional, which explains my reticence to order a second one with this collection:
> View attachment 5384058
> View attachment 5384059



Thank you for checking and the picture! 
I see… At least it can fit Airpods plus coins plus keys then. Still supercute…


----------



## Joke

My order arrived. I love how inventive Loewe is with leather and natural fibres.
I love the contrast between the small bag and the big charm. 
I will wear the bag cross body and it fits my phone, keys and a small Chanel wallet without a problem


----------



## viewwing

Joke said:


> My order arrived. I love how inventive Loewe is with leather and natural fibres.
> I love the contrast between the small bag and the big charm.
> I will wear the bag cross body and it fits my phone, keys and a small Chanel wallet without a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384281
> View attachment 5384282
> View attachment 5384283


Congrats! I sawthe white one in store and really like it. But the price threw me off a little for what it is. But super cute!


----------



## Joke

viewwing said:


> Congrats! I sawthe white one in store and really like it. But the price threw me off a little for what it is. But super cute!



Thank you.
I think I will get a lot of wear out of it, since I don't carry much on a regular basis.


----------



## fettfleck

Joke said:


> My order arrived. I love how inventive Loewe is with leather and natural fibres.
> I love the contrast between the small bag and the big charm.
> I will wear the bag cross body and it fits my phone, keys and a small Chanel wallet without a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384281
> View attachment 5384282
> View attachment 5384283



So cute! Congratulations! I love that the bag is „seethrough“ because I really love the heringbone patterned lining! The charm is a great pop of color!


----------



## TinyB

Joke said:


> My order arrived. I love how inventive Loewe is with leather and natural fibres.
> I love the contrast between the small bag and the big charm.
> I will wear the bag cross body and it fits my phone, keys and a small Chanel wallet without a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384281
> View attachment 5384282
> View attachment 5384283


I was so tempted when I saw it on the website but I decided to go with the Cubi bag instead. Since I'm now unsure about the Cubi bag, I'm tempted again . Btw, is the pouch detachable?


----------



## Joke

TinyB said:


> I was so tempted when I saw it on the website but I decided to go with the Cubi bag instead. Since I'm now unsure about the Cubi bag, I'm tempted again . Btw, is the pouch detachable?



The Cubi is very cute as well. The pouch is not detachable, it is attached to the bottom.


----------



## TinyB

Joke said:


> The Cubi is very cute as well. The pouch is not detachable, it is attached to the bottom.


Thanks for the reply! Your bag is so unique and pretty. I'm sure you'll enjoy it a lot!


----------



## yahoo33

https://www.loewe.com/usa/en/men/ba...in-jacquard-and-calfskin/B935S76X01-3099.html

have anyone seen this bag in person? Is it worth the money? I’m looking for a nice crossbody tote.


----------



## fibbi

I am thinking about these… what do you think? Which one do you prefer?


----------



## ajde.adam

fibbi said:


> I am thinking about these… what do you think? Which one do you prefer?



I like the tan one out of the two. I love how simple it is with just the anagram logo as the detail.


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

fibbi said:


> I am thinking about these… what do you think? Which one do you prefer?


I like the tan one too! I was torn between the beehive and the raffia piece I got - the beehive has more structure and is fully lined, which is definitely worth the extra money. I ended up going for the slouchier look of the pochette piece, which I thought would sit against the body better, but i really like the beehive! (I will probably wish i got the beehive in a couple of years when mine gets too slouchy and tatty from lack of structure!).


----------



## Joke

fibbi said:


> I am thinking about these… what do you think? Which one do you prefer?



I was looking at that one too and prefer the tan, but honestly both look good!


----------



## Mirisaa

fibbi said:


> I am thinking about these… what do you think? Which one do you prefer?



I like both! But I would choose the black one


----------



## fettfleck

My watermelon pouch arrived! It is supercute, however, it really only fits small knick knacks. It comfortably fit Airpods plus keys plus e.g. coins. It does not fit a regular lipstick, only a mini one. Wish it would fit a card. Hope I can use it as mini bag during vacation or for small errants. 
Btw. how do you all attach your bag charms on the bag without the leash being so long?


----------



## Joke

fettfleck said:


> My watermelon pouch arrived! It is supercute, however, it really only fits small knick knacks. It comfortably fit Airpods plus keys plus e.g. coins. It does not fit a regular lipstick, only a mini one. Wish it would fit a card. Hope I can use it as mini bag during vacation or for small errants.
> Btw. how do you all attach your bag charms on the bag without the leash being so long?
> 
> View attachment 5386752
> 
> View attachment 5386753
> 
> View attachment 5386754
> 
> View attachment 5386755
> 
> View attachment 5386756


It really is too cute


----------



## thundercloud

fettfleck said:


> My watermelon pouch arrived! It is supercute, however, it really only fits small knick knacks. It comfortably fit Airpods plus keys plus e.g. coins. It does not fit a regular lipstick, only a mini one. Wish it would fit a card. Hope I can use it as mini bag during vacation or for small errants.
> Btw. how do you all attach your bag charms on the bag without the leash being so long?
> 
> View attachment 5386752
> 
> View attachment 5386753
> 
> View attachment 5386754
> 
> View attachment 5386755
> 
> View attachment 5386756


It's adorable!


----------



## fibbi

ajde.adam said:


> I like the tan one out of the two. I love how simple it is with just the anagram logo as the detail.





Joke said:


> I was looking at that one too and prefer the tan, but honestly both look good!





Mirisaa said:


> I like both! But I would choose the black one


Thanks all for the input!


----------



## gloomfilter

fibbi said:


> Thanks all for the input!


Thought this might be of interest: someone posted an unboxing on Youtube of the black version!


----------



## bagolicious

gloomfilter said:


> Thought this might be of interest: someone posted an unboxing on Youtube of the black version!



After seeing the post of that beehive bag this morning, I ordered it and got the last one on the website that I used. I really think it's going to sell fast. It's to arrive next week from the U.K. I hope there are no delays from the U.K. to here in the U.S. However, deliveries usually arrive quite fast from overseas. Fingers crossed for this one. And to think that my new black medium Puzzle just arrived a few days ago and now another bag order today. Trying to get a black Puzzle in a medium was harder than trying to find a needle in a hay stack as they sell out fast. I got the last one on the website that I used for that one. But, I didn't have that problem with my other three Puzzles. I have quite a few Loewe bags and accessories. I find that Loewe handbags and accessories function very well in real life.


----------



## bagolicious

I can't believe that I just received an e-mail that my order for the Loewe Beehive bag has been canceled due to it not being in stock. Unbelievable. I has ordered from a U.K.department store website and was waiting for it to be shipped here to L.A. I had received an e-mail just yesterday that it would arrive this coming Thursday. Now, I'll be issued a refund.


----------



## bagolicious

bagolicious said:


> I can't believe that I just received an e-mail that my order for the Loewe Beehive bag has been canceled due to it not being in stock. Unbelievable. I has ordered from a U.K.department store website and was waiting for it to be shipped here to L.A. I had received an e-mail just yesterday that it would arrive this coming Thursday. Now, I'll be issued a refund.


A real bummer. I had ordered the beehive bag from a department store in the U.K. and the order was cancelled. The store just sent me another e-mail as the customer service department has taken up the matter. Yesterday morning, I went on the Loewe website and ordered the bag, but had to pay a lot more for it than what the department store was selling it for. But, I'm basically done with the department store situation and am now just waiting for a full refund since now I have two charges on my credit card, one from the U.K. department store and the other from the Loewe website purchase. The reason I re-ordered the bag fast was due to the fact that it could sell out as there are few out there online in the black and natural raffia color.  I wasn't going to wait until I received the refund from the U.K. department store before buying the bag elsewhere.


----------



## Addy

fettfleck said:


> My watermelon pouch arrived! It is supercute, however, it really only fits small knick knacks. It comfortably fit Airpods plus keys plus e.g. coins. It does not fit a regular lipstick, only a mini one. Wish it would fit a card. Hope I can use it as mini bag during vacation or for small errants.
> *Btw. how do you all attach your bag charms on the bag without the leash being so long?*



I just wrap the leash around and around, or re-tie the knot.


----------



## bagolicious

I was just shopping at Neimans in Beverly Hills this morning and the rack of Loewe Paula's Ibiza collection was being rolled in and the pieces were so cute. Plus, the Loewe handbag section was also great with quite a few of the Paula Ibiza raffia bags mixed in with the regular Loewe bags. The Loewe Paula's Ibiza displays were nice on two different floors.


----------



## bagolicious

I ordered the Paula's Ibiza Beehive bag in the black and natural color. It's really cute, but unfortunately I just sent it back. The reason is that it's smaller than I expected it to be and also the shoulder strap is way too short for me to comfortably wear it crossbody although it's made to also be worn crossbody.  I wish I had seen the vlog below before ordering it. But, I just came upon the vlog yesterday. It's in Thai and was done at Icon Siam Mall in Bangkok which is a really great mall. Loewe has set up a pop up boutique of the Paula's Ibiza collection and the vlog really shows an extensive collection.


----------



## Hearts_arrows

Straight-Laced said:


> Raffia bags and toe ring sandals
> 
> View attachment 5028813
> View attachment 5028828


Oh wow, you have great taste. Love these ♥️


----------



## fettfleck

After watching the Paula‘s Ibiza Youtube video, I fell in love with the basket in sage and I love cacti… 
So I went for a stroll and came back with some goodies!


----------



## Addy

fettfleck said:


> After watching the Paula‘s Ibiza Youtube video, I fell in love with the basket in sage and I love cacti…
> So I went for a stroll and came back with some goodies!



Reveal please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fettfleck

So I was interested in the basket bag for longer already as I thought it is supercute, especially seeing a Youtube video about the Spirited away version some time ago, but hesitated as many others here because of it being a basket bag. But, it was always resting in the back of my head. Now as I have seen the gorgeous rosemary color AND there was something cacti involved, I had to go see it in person!


----------



## Joke

fettfleck said:


> So I was interested in the basket bag for longer already as I thought it is supercutes, especially seeing a Youtube video about the Spirited away version some time ago, but hesitated as many here because of it being a basket bag. But, it was always resting in the back of my head. Now as I have seen the gorgeous sage color AND there was something cacti involved, I had to go see it in person!
> 
> View attachment 5400225



Love IT


----------



## fettfleck

Here is the overpriced cactus pouch - but I love it! Especially with the basket! It even has an own bag sleeper even it being just that with a print… 

The basket also looks fabulous with the bag sleeper inside it! I LOVE the green leather so much!

Each basket really looked different (they had three at the shop). One was more orangy, one very heterogeneous, this one more bright. I liked the more orangy one, but this one was a bit higher and I guess it will change its color a bit with use anyway…

I also tried the medium - great size, but this one looks way cuter and still fits more than it looks like. I liked it both on my size (5“2‘). The medium was not overwhelming. But cuteness won.


----------



## fettfleck

Some modeling pics. I am 5“2‘ for reference.


----------



## Addy

fettfleck said:


> Here is the overpriced cactus pouch - but I love it! Especially with the basket! It even has an own bag sleeper even it being just that with a print…
> 
> The basket also looks fabulous with the bag sleeper inside it! I LOVE the green leather so much!
> 
> Each basket really looked different (they had three at the shop). One was more orangy, one very heterogeneous, this one more bright. I liked the more orangy one, but this one was a bit higher and I guess it will change its color a bit with use anyway…
> 
> I also tried the medium - great size, but this one looks way cuter and still fits more than it looks like. I liked it both on my size (5“2‘). The medium was not overwhelming. But cuteness won.
> 
> View attachment 5400226
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400228


FANTASTIC choices! They look great on you!


----------



## bagolicious

fettfleck said:


> So I was interested in the basket bag for longer already as I thought it is supercute, especially seeing a Youtube video about the Spirited away version some time ago, but hesitated as many others here because of it being a basket bag. But, it was always resting in the back of my head. Now as I have seen the gorgeous rosemary color AND there was something cacti involved, I had to go see it in person!
> 
> View attachment 5400225


That's a beautiful tote bag and cacti pouch. I'm glad that my post (#162) of the Bangkok video of the 2022 Paula's Ibiza collection was of help. I also liked that sage color tote bag, but I need a raffia tote bag with either really long handles or a shoulder strap for crossbody use. 

Last week, I ordered the cacti drawstring pouch which will arrive this week. However, I will be putting it inside of my black raffia, western metal-badged Kate-Cate (Milano) tote bag from spring/summer 2021. I've noticed that Kate-Cate has a new collection of them for 2022, much like the ones in 2021, but in different colors. I like that there are options; handheld, long shoulder straps, or crossbody-style straps. 

 I'll be mixing and matching Loewe with Kate-Cate to make it work. And the Loewe cacti drawstring bag will look really cute inside of my Kate-Cate one. I can also turn the tote bag around if I don't want the metal badge showing. I wish that Loewe would make raffia basket-style tote bags with long crossbody straps.


----------



## bagolicious

bagolicious said:


> That's a beautiful tote bag and cacti pouch. I'm glad that my post (#162) of the Bangkok video of the 2022 Paula's Ibiza collection was of help. I also liked that sage color tote bag, but I need a raffia tote bag with either really long handles or a shoulder strap for crossbody use.
> 
> Last week, I ordered the cacti drawstring pouch which will arrive this week. However, I will be putting it inside of my black raffia, western metal-badged Kate-Cate (Milano) tote bag from spring/summer 2021. I've noticed that Kate-Cate has a new collection of them for 2022, much like the ones in 2021, but in different colors. I like that there are options; handheld, long shoulder straps, or crossbody-style straps.
> 
> I'll be mixing and matching Loewe with Kate-Cate to make it work. And the Loewe cacti drawstring bag will look really cute inside of my Kate-Cate one. I can also turn the tote bag around if I don't want the metal badge showing. I wish that Loewe would make raffia basket-style tote bags with long crossbody straps.


My Loewe Paula's Ibiza cacti drawstring pouch just arrived and it's great. And it looks really good inside of my all black Kate-Cate raffia tote bag with western badge from Spring/Summer 2021.


----------



## charlottawill

fettfleck said:


> Here is the overpriced cactus pouch - but I love it! Especially with the basket! It even has an own bag sleeper even it being just that with a print…
> 
> The basket also looks fabulous with the bag sleeper inside it! I LOVE the green leather so much!
> 
> Each basket really looked different (they had three at the shop). One was more orangy, one very heterogeneous, this one more bright. I liked the more orangy one, but this one was a bit higher and I guess it will change its color a bit with use anyway…
> 
> I also tried the medium - great size, but this one looks way cuter and still fits more than it looks like. I liked it both on my size (5“2‘). The medium was not overwhelming. But cuteness won.
> 
> View attachment 5400226
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400228


They are overpriced, but the pouch is really cute. They had an adorable one with owls last year that I tried to justify buying but couldn't.


----------



## despair

I really liked the mermaid denim print this year but the flamenco is really pricy and the strap drop is too short for me, and the sailor bag is a little iffy in terms of usage too. So that leaves the pouch which our SA informed us came into the boutique today. Pulled the trigger even though I don't have any baskets to use it in, and yes it's really overpriced for a pouch really... But I really do like the print very much.




Was toying around with the idea of turning it into a cloth bag/cheap flamenco (heh) but the D rings will need to be sewn into the inside of the pouch to be ideal. Attaching the D rings to the drawstrings means the entire bag hangs off the drawstrings and it will probably be quite detrimental to the leather drawstring... Photo below using a random puzzle bag strap.


----------



## bitterpeach

Caps bucket hat


----------



## bagolicious

I wonder what the Euro price is for the pouches. I'm used to zipping over to Europe during the summers and shopping. But, the pandemic grounded me after I returned home from a different overseas trip in Feb 2020. I'm used to shopping in Paris and also getting détaxe.


----------



## fettfleck

bagolicious said:


> I wonder what the Euro price is for the pouches. I'm used to zipping over to Europe during the summers and shopping. But, the pandemic grounded me after I returned home from a different overseas trip in Feb 2020. I'm used to shopping in Paris and also getting détaxe.



The pouch is 220€ in Germany.


----------



## bagolicious

fettfleck said:


> The pouch is 220€ in Germany.


Thanks! That is around $230. U.S. dollars. When I shop in Europe, I don't have add-on sales tax (9.75%-ish here at home) and I usually buy enough to qualify for Détaxe (12%-15% sales tax deduction). I've shopped European products in Europe since the 70s. Whenever I can get back to Europe, I'll focus on Loewe shopping. Over the past decades, I was more focused on other designers as Loewe hadn't hipped up its game back in the day and was a bit staid.


----------



## despair

Collected the charm I ordered from our SA yesterday!


----------



## Joke

despair said:


> Collected the charm I ordered from our SA yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 5408061


The charms are sooooo cute


----------



## Jereni

fettfleck said:


> Some modeling pics. I am 5“2‘ for reference.
> 
> View attachment 5400235
> 
> View attachment 5400236
> 
> View attachment 5400237



Gorgeous! I saw this in the store yesterday and really admired the shade of green.


----------



## vintage diamond

My Loewe contribution in the south of Spain


----------



## viewwing

vintage diamond said:


> My Loewe contribution in the south of Spain


Wow stunning! Are u getting anything else while in Spain?


----------



## vintage diamond

viewwing said:


> Wow stunning! Are u getting anything else while in Spain?


Back home now but will be keeping an eye out, you never know!


----------



## babibarbie

Hi all! Im wondering if anyone has the Flamenco with crocheted octopus on the sides and would be able to share pics? Thanks


----------

